# Tenderfooted Sailor Girl



## ecmcnabb (Feb 15, 2012)

My name is Elizabeth...I'm new to sailing. I've been once before about 5 years ago and have been in love with it ever since, but I live in Louisiana so I can't really pursue it wholly at the moment. Not many people around here have sailboats and we don't live close to the coast. All I'm trying to do here is learn more about it and hopefully meet some people who can help me get started on my sailing journey. I've always dreamed of even someday raising a family on a sailboat. Please, any advice you have is welcomed. Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## wduncan50 (Aug 31, 2007)

If you live anywhere near Shreveport check out the Shreveport Yacht Club, nice place and nice people.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome. This is a good place in which to get started. Lurk around the forums, ask questions (when you know enough to know what questions to ask), and you'll be on your way.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Lake Arthur Yacht Club is a very friendly place as well, if you live in that part of the state.


----------



## ecmcnabb (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm not close to Shreveport, quite the opposite actually, but I could probably check out Lake Arthur. What about near the Lafayette/Baton Rouge area? Also, I'm a student at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette and there is NO sailing club sadly.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Whats up *******!? LOL. You are not in a very sailing friendly area, but if you have time on weekends or whenever head over to New Orleans. Lots and lots of sailboat stuff around Lake Ponchartrain. You can take lessons out of Mandeville and even rent a boat once you`ve proven yourself. If you find yourself heading this way gimmee a holler and I`ll gives you some ideas where to go. Make friends with new orleans sailing on facebook too, they give info on wednesday races at West End.


----------



## ecmcnabb (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha, I see you are a fellow *******...Slidell, eh? Thank you so much for all of the helpful information! I'll definitely check those facebook pages out. I just got home from New Orleans a minute ago...Jazz Fest!


----------



## Globalksp (May 6, 2012)

herezjohnny said:


> Whats up *******!? LOL. You are not in a very sailing friendly area, but if you have time on weekends or whenever head over to New Orleans. Lots and lots of sailboat stuff around Lake Ponchartrain. You can take lessons out of Mandeville and even rent a boat once you`ve proven yourself. If you find yourself heading this way gimmee a holler and I`ll gives you some ideas where to go. Make friends with new orleans sailing on facebook too, they give info on wednesday races at West End.


Hey Johnny,

Could you tell me more about the sailing lessons / rentals in Mandeville? I know that Murray's Yacht Sales is an ASA certified training facility but didn't know about anything in Mandeville.

I second the Wednesday races. After the races everyone (who wants to) meets at one of the clubs bars to shoot the **** and eat and drink. Might be a good place to drop into if you can make the trip from Lafayette.


----------



## Globalksp (May 6, 2012)

To follow up... 

I just spoke with the kind folks at Murray's and they offer weekend, group classes for all experience leves up to the 103 certification for $75/lesson. A nice option, however, is their $250 "private" lesson. You are basically renting the boat and instructor for 3 hours at a flat rate of $250 and can bring up to 4 people with you. In other words, a group lesson wherein you select the group. 

If anyone who comes upon this is interested, I have at least one other person besides myself who would be interested in the $250 option. If we can get a crew of 4 to meet on a schedule, we'd be able to learn and work together, which is appealing to me opposed to potentially sailing with a group of strangers each class. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Globalksp said:


> Hey Johnny,
> 
> Could you tell me more about the sailing lessons / rentals in Mandeville? I know that Murray's Yacht Sales is an ASA certified training facility but didn't know about anything in Mandeville.
> 
> I second the Wednesday races. After the races everyone (who wants to) meets at one of the clubs bars to shoot the **** and eat and drink. Might be a good place to drop into if you can make the trip from Lafayette.


Havent tried any of these, just happened to notice them while surfing over the years

Take The Helm Sailing School
(985) 264-6954 
Mandeville, LA 
Horizons Sailing Charters
(985) 674-0847 
Mandeville, LA 
Bleu Skies Yact
(985) 626-8435 301 Atalin St


----------



## ecmcnabb (Feb 15, 2012)

Globalksp said:


> To follow up...
> 
> I just spoke with the kind folks at Murray's and they offer weekend, group classes for all experience leves up to the 103 certification for $75/lesson. A nice option, however, is their $250 "private" lesson. You are basically renting the boat and instructor for 3 hours at a flat rate of $250 and can bring up to 4 people with you. In other words, a group lesson wherein you select the group.
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting idea. Seems plausible.


----------



## Globalksp (May 6, 2012)

Completely plausible! If you're interested send me a PM and I'll get you my email address and we'll go from there.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Did anyone hook you up yet? 

I'm heading to Lake Charles in a few weeks. If you're interested, I can take you on a couple of laps around the lake to show you the basics.


----------



## NateKing (Dec 28, 2010)

ecmcnabb said:


> Also, I'm a student at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette and there is NO sailing club sadly.


You should just start one. A couple of guys that I sail with here in the Kansas City area (you can't get much more landlocked than KC) started a sailing team when they were in college. They never competed in a single race, but they got several write ups in the school paper, got a page in the year book, and got to tell everyone that they were college athletes. How cool is that?

Might be worth looking into.


----------



## kidwithsailboat (Feb 9, 2012)

Its nice to see another young sailor !!! that loves the water


----------

